# algae



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

i relly hate the algae on my live rock it just make the tank look ugly. There is some Coraline algae growing but the snails wont getrid of the algae. It is algae right? i looks like the rock is green... liek the alge is growing in the rock so the rock color is grean. Any ideas?


----------



## Hickers (Mar 25, 2005)

Is it green hair algae. If it is and it is long then the snails might not touch it.

What are your water readings and what equipment are you using ?

Is the tank in a sunny position as this can also cause a problem...

Regards 

Hickers


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

there is a snail that will clean up ur tank good, think it's called mexican something for common name, we are tryin to figure out its sci. name rght now on reefcentral, it cleaned up my tank cyrstal clear in lke 2days, the back wall where we cant reach was nothing on it! All powerheads, andheaters all clean!


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

turbo snails are common too


----------

